# New to this turkey hunting I have ?'s



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

So I got a tag a yr or two ago and ended up getting lucky just coming across a young tom/jake and dropped him. This time I am looking ot decoy a bird and I am wondering what is the best call to start off with, I have never called a turkey before so this is like chinese to me, would a box call be best to start with and what kind of decoy is everyone using??? Any info is appreciated.... :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Many decoys on the market.

Flambeua, Buck wing, Primos, Dave Smiths, etc. If this is your first time just go to a sporting goods store and look at them. I would get a couple of hen decoys. Then if you want to spend the $$ buy a strutter or jake decoy. But only use these if you know you are the only person hunting the land or area. They are becoming very realistic and someone could easily mistake a decoy for a live bird. Don't want any accidents.

On the calls..... Many options. I would get a push button yelper if you are starting out. The most easiest to learn and will give you all the sounds you need to make. Then a box call, slate call, and work your way up to mouth calls. I have all of them and use all of them depending on the situation. But make sure you practice, practice, practice.

I hope this has help you a little. ALso search on the turkey forum. I think I have gone into more depth on this issue before.

Good Luck and go get them.


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the input Chuck, I am currently looking into several that you mentioned. I think the yelper push call is gonna be the way for me to start off. Now to pick out a decoy or two, Thanks again....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Chris.....one thing to look at is buying a decoy that does not have too much shine. I have seen people use the inflatable decoys out on the market. They have success. But to me (again...to me) they have too much shine compared to some others. I have two buckwing bobble heads, a flambuea, a feather flex jake decoy ( i put real turkey wings on it from a previously harvested tom and a fan to make it more realistic and strutting). I am now looking at buying a strutting decoy.....but again I will only use this on land I know I am the only one hunting.


----------

